# Looking for f2f D&D group near Auburn, WA



## Lisakit (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm a long-time geek girl into all kinds of gaming.  On-line is mostly  casual games and I don't do MMO's.  Table-top I've done all versions of  D&D, 3-4 years of World of Darkness (vampires, werewolfs and Mage),  and some Warhammer.  I've played a number of board games as well and a  little Magic (I'm too poor to get addicted).

I'm 40+ years old and I have gamed with all ages both as a GM and as a  player.  I am more into role play than rule play.  I recently moved into  the Auburn, WA area and am looking for people to game with locally

I like to play a wide variety of characters.  Character development is  important to me in a long-term game.  I enjoy playing rogues, wardens,  rangers, bards, basically unusual combinations of race, class and  skills.  I prefer neutral to lawful good alignments, including  traditionally chaotic or evil races trying to be good.  Mainly though,  I'm willing to play whatever class/race is needed to round out your  party.


----------

